# DVD: Next



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Somehow this movie escaped me when it came out in the theaters (not that I go to theaters anymore!).

Next stars Nic Cage, Jessica Biel and Julianne Moore. I don't want to give too much away, but it was really good. Surprisingly so for a movie that didn't get much press.

(wife just chimed in that she really liked it)

The IMDB page is here: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435705/

The premise is kind of cool, and the ending sequence fight is great (again, I don't want to give anything away). I especially liked the credits (you'll have to see what I mean). Another cool part was the Neo-esque bullet dodging. And finally, a Mementoish flashback.

Watch it, all these allusions will make more sense. The only downer was a scene with a really unfortunate costume design for Biel. She needs to stick to tight leather... (Blade 3). If you watch it, tell me if you agree (you'll have to also guess the scene).

The only funny thing about the movie is that for Hollywood to have bad guys (we can't have Nazis for every movie these days) is that they picked everyone *except* Arabs. Really. I think this list of bad guys is this: Russian. Korean. German. French. All working together, and all apparently knowledgeable in the other languages, and all ready to fight to the death for some unknown cause.

For HT enjoyment, there's a fantastic Nic-created avalanche that will give your sub and visual cortex a good workout. 

I know that CGI is all the rage these days, but it's got to be done well enough that I believe what I see (contrast this to Transformers when you could tell that the lead character was speaking to a point in space). I didn't notice anything that was amiss- which was cool. 

The wife and I have a combined score of 4 out of 5 (which is high on our scale. 5 means we must buy it, 3 is worth watching again.)


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I watched this a few days ago, I'd read some bad reviews but the movie was really good, loved the ending. The TrueHD track was awesome, very dynamic, the subs got a good workout on the avalanche scene. 

Jessica Biel looked hot in HD.

Tight leather you say??.....I'm off to watch blade 3. 

Hakka.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Heh, in Blade3, she looks great in every scene (except for the tramp waiting for the train, but you don't know it is her).

What I meant was the scene in Next where ... if you watch it again, think 'hot or not' and decide if there's a 'not'. And my wife was the first one to point out to me, k?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really liked this movie ... and watched it twice during my rental of it. It was better the second time even though I knew what was happening. I always seem to catch things I missed the first time around.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I enjoyed this movie too. It was interesting from the start to finish. The though of knowing what is going to happen next could come in useful from time to time. Like right around the time I buy lotto tickets. If you like movies that reference time travel I think this is one that you should enjoy.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I had heard so many bad things about this movie when it came out. But since it was in HD-DVD I had to rent it to give it a shot.

Well I was pleasantly surprised. I don't know why more people did not like it. The ending was just great. I thought the whole movie was pretty creative. The sound was also very good so that helped.

If you haven't seen it, give it a try.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

What ending?

Only in Hollywood are there 'multi-cultural' villains. In real life, terrorists are always from the same ethnicity, religion and worldview.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I liked the movie over all, but didn't like the ending!


----------

